# ND Deer Recordss



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Does ND Fish ad Game keep track of Deer taken in each zone and the number of B&C and P&Y bucks in each zone on an annual basis. If so is the info availible on a web site.

Thanks


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't think that they do. Here is a link to a map that shows entries by county for the whole US.

http://www.remington.com/magazine/consv/2002_0502.asp


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

NDGF does not care one little bit about trophy bucks. They record nothing about trophy animals especially on a unit by unit basis. They want to try and keep everyone happy by giving as many buck tags out as possible and run a 16 1/2 day season during the peak of the rut. Their main concern is controlling the overall deer population and do their population counts by air after the bucks have shed their horns.

We have been blessed with many nice winters in a row plus Corn and Soybeans have come into the crop rotation in many areas that never had them before as a result the deer populaton is booming and is very healthy in (some areas) and the game and fish dept. is doing a good job in trying to lower the doe population.

If it were not for private land and the CRP program ND would have nothing but spikes and forkhorns running around.

I have talked with the game and fish dept. to see if they are going to follow suit with other midwestern states in implementing some type of Trophy management system. But they have no interest in it whatsoever have not even considered it.

So basicly if people want a mature buck don't shoot a small one. (easyer said than done) and use the extra doe tags in your unit to hunt for meat.

If you are looking for records on B&C bucks taken in ND the list is very small. But the scores of the Bucks on the top of the list are very impressive.


----------

